
Ask HN: Any methods to detect Safari content blockers, yet? - camillomiller
I&#x27;m just curious and I&#x27;d like to experiment with the detection of content blocking in iOS 9. 
The aim would be showing something like a very small popup like The Guardian does, with a sentence like this: &quot;Looks like you&#x27;re blocking ads. We&#x27;re cool with it, but here&#x27;s how you can support us in other ways&quot;. 
Has anybody found a way yet? With desktop adblocker that block any js with the word &quot;ads&quot; in the filename it&#x27;s much easier...
======
teaneedz
I hope no one answers this.

